# Gesshin 2000 Back In Stock



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2012)

FINALLY...






http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi/gesshin-2000-grit-stone.html


----------



## tk59 (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha. I'd be all over one of these, if I didn't just receive a used one. The feedback never ceases to surprise me every time I use the Gesshin line.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 27, 2012)

Doh!!! Right before I plan on going over to the store.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 28, 2012)

I just placed an order for one of these and a 4000 Gesshin. I was very impressed with the 400 grit Gesshin so I am very excited for these new additions.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 28, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> I just placed an order for one of these and a 4000 Gesshin. I was very impressed with the 400 grit Gesshin so I am very excited for these new additions.



You're going to love, love, love these two stones.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 30, 2012)

When it comes to the 4000 grit Gesshin, I currently use a DMT XXC for flattening, should I have another stone for smoothing the surface or will I be ok with just the DMT? If I do need a finer stone for smoothing the surface, what do you recommend?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 30, 2012)

Smoothing the surface is not always necessary... it depends on what you are doing with the stone... the coarser surface from the dmt is not a hinderance unless you are really trying to push the fine-ness of the edge... often times, the coarser surface helps the stone cut more quickly and have better tactile feedback.

If you do want to clean up the surface, you can use a synthetic nagura or diamond plate... i should mention that my gesshin 4k has destroyed a couple of my diamond plates (the diaface ones... the last much less time that they would if being used on other stones)


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 30, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> When it comes to the 4000 grit Gesshin, I currently use a DMT XXC for flattening, should I have another stone for smoothing the surface or will I be ok with just the DMT? If I do need a finer stone for smoothing the surface, what do you recommend?


That's how I've been using mine. No complaints here.

I suppose I'm a JKI whore using the Gesshin 200, 2k, 4k, Awasedo progression... But oh well, I couldn't be happier.

Enjoy your new stones, that 4k is gonna make you smile.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 30, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> ...I suppose I'm a JKI whore using the Gesshin *4*00, 2k, 4k, Awasedo progression... But oh well, I couldn't be happier...


It's not a bad thing. Jon did a ton of testing on a pile of stones to get these just right for kitchen knives. I have almost every stone he's brought in and they are all at least really good, lol.


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes 400.... Thanks Tinh.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the insight guys, I will just keep flattening the way that I have been. FYI, thanks again to Jon, I ordered on Saturday and they arrived yesterday, :bigeek:


----------



## BobCat (May 12, 2012)

Jon, I ordered my G 2000 when they came back in stock and spent some time today sharpening my Masamoto and Misono stainless santuko and gyutos. This stone rocks! Now I can slice tomato thinly like Salty...er, well maybe not exactly like Salty! Thanks for a great product. Deborah


----------



## stereo.pete (May 13, 2012)

BobCat said:


> Jon, I ordered my G 2000 when they came back in stock and spent some time today sharpening my Masamoto and Misono stainless santuko and gyutos. This stone rocks! Now I can slice tomato thinly like Salty...er, well maybe not exactly like Salty! Thanks for a great product. Deborah



+1


----------



## JBroida (May 13, 2012)

BobCat said:


> Jon, I ordered my G 2000 when they came back in stock and spent some time today sharpening my Masamoto and Misono stainless santuko and gyutos. This stone rocks! Now I can slice tomato thinly like Salty...er, well maybe not exactly like Salty! Thanks for a great product. Deborah



glad you like it... hopefully you can see why its my most used middle grit stone


----------

